# filling a void?



## MalcolmLaurel (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm working on a coffee table from a piece of reclaimed wood. I think it's hickory as it's quite hard, and quite old as well as I pulled a bunch of cut nails out of it. Anyway, there are some voids that need to be filled, one around a knot and a couple spots where the wood cracked and the piece is missing.










Anyway, what to fill it with? The finish will be base coats of shellac, followed by Deft lacquer on the top only to protect from spilled drinks. I don't want the plastic look of a poured on finish but I'm not averse to clear plastic filling the voids.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

How about epoxy?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Epoxy would be my choice as well. You could color it black if you think that's more appealing (on that knot, I would).


----------



## Junado (Feb 12, 2013)

I have stabilized knots and small cracks with epoxy and it works fairly well. Tinted black in that case, it would most likely do a fine job.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

I agree with everyone else, epoxy is the filler of choice for knots.

For the edge crack where you have a void, I would put in a little butterfly, and I would use a contrasting wood to add something to the look.

So you have other options, but that's my opinion.


----------



## MalcolmLaurel (Dec 15, 2013)

Is there a clear epoxy? Where can I get such a thing? I don't think the yellowish color of normal epoxy would be particularly attractive, nor do I like the idea of coloring it black.

I'm not too worried about the crack, it's small, and it's a rustic piece anyway. Never been fond of butterfly ties anyway.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Another vote for epoxy. Yes there is clear (ish) epoxy.

Bar top epoxy like Kleer Kote is crystal clear, but I have never seen it in quantities less than a quart…

I can't find the container anymore, but the last job I used epoxy on was using Loctite brand epoxy, I think it was the 5 minute gel, and that stuff cured crystal clear…

What I did with securing loose knots in Walnut was to take the epoxy, and mix it with sawdust from the same species, as close in color as possible, and use it as a fill. It looks pretty good, but is shiny so it is a bit odd if you are using a matte finish on the piece…


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I first saw uncle Norm filling in a large gap in wood with epoxy and if I remember correctly old used toner catridge powder, it looked great black when finished.I would try it on a piece of scrap first to see what you think but I was really impressed one would think black would look terrible but I liked it very much Alistair


----------



## yambo1 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have used the 5 Minute Epoxy to fill several voids and it works great. The 5 minute cure time makes a big difference unless you don't mind waiting overnight.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

I use west systems epoxy, and it is clear.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I typically use alcohol and and women to fill my voids… Oh wait, that's not what we're talking about! I've used the five minute two part epoxy in walnut and it dried clear. Just make sure all of the bubbles are out before you start filling holes. Also tape the underside with masking tape so it doesn't run out everywhere.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I use the West System epoxy and even though it is clear, it looks quite black when used to fill knots and cracks. And I have never tinted it.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I go with the prevailing winds, epoxy would be #1 choice.

My second choice would be Timbermate as it has outstanding characteristics for voids, grain filling, and color matching. It is not toxic, cleans up with water, and any waste material can be reused.

I don't know how much this stuff I have used but it is a fair amount.


----------



## MalcolmLaurel (Dec 15, 2013)

The West System epoxies are all described as "light amber" which is like most epoxy adhesives… not what I want. I'm thinking perhaps clear casting resin might work? I haven't ruled out adding something like stone chips to the epoxy.

I want to fill not only the knot but the gouge in the upper left corner that's wider than it is deep.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Malcolm, the best epoxy that I've found and is clear is sold by great planes, it's a two bottle 9oz each that you mix .

Here is the link
.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I saw David Marks color epoxy to fill a knot void very similar to yours.
You might be able to find one of his videos on YouTube!


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

I have used polyester resin, made to use with fiberglass, on many projects. It is clear enough to allow you to see into the void you're filling but does have a slightly yellow tint. It's flexible enough to move with the wood and does not separate. I filled many voids, similar to the you show, in a wormy chestnut table over ten years ago, and it still looks good. That piece of wood you show looks like it might be wormy chestnut. Beautiful stuff but hard to come by!


----------



## JerryLH (Oct 23, 2014)

Now 'that was funny - been there, done that - 


> I typically use alcohol and and women to fill my voids… Oh wait, that s not what we re talking about! ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> - richardwootton


----------

